# Race to sub 3 (Pyraminx)



## Carrot (Mar 13, 2011)

This is just another 'race to sub x' thread, the rules are the same.. The results will be posted every Sunday (+1 GMT) , so please post your results saturday or during the weekdays 

Whenever someone gets 3 sub 3 averages in a row, they will get banned from competing in this thread... ohh also, if your name is not Odder and you have 3 sub 4 averages in a row, you will also get banned from competing in this thread... just saying ;-)

*Scrambles (week #11, ending on sunday 20. March):*
1. U L U L U L' B U' B' L R l' r' b' u' 
2. U L U B U R' L U' L' U' L' r u' 
3. U L U R U L U L B L B' l b u' 
4. U L U L R' B U' B L' B' U' l r' b' u 
5. U L R' U' B' L R' B' L' R' U l b' u 
6. U L U L U' L R' L R' L R' l' r' b' u' 
7. U L U' L' B' L R L' B' R U' l r b' u' 
8. U L U R B U' B R' L' B' R' r b' u 
9. U L U L U' R L' R U B L' l' r u' 
10. U L U L R B L B' L B' L l' r' u 
11. U L U' R B' L' R' B U' R L l' r' b' 
12. U L U L' U' R L' U' R U' R' l' b u 

results: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...EFvazJ2VUxXazZ3d00yZ2c&hl=en&authkey=CJic1ocP


Happy tetrahedroning


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Mar 13, 2011)

Isn't the world record average 3.71? It must be pretty difficult getting sub-wr averages one would believe :O


----------



## Mike Crozack (Mar 13, 2011)

You have the 2nd best average, I don't think very many people will be getting banned...


----------



## Carrot (Mar 13, 2011)

IngeniousBanana said:


> Isn't the world record average 3.71? It must be pretty difficult getting sub-wr averages one would believe :O


 
so what? I want a thread where I can race to sub 3 -.-'

EDIT:



Mike Crozack said:


> You have the 2nd best average, I don't think very many people will be getting banned...


 
.. Are you joining? =D


----------



## Micael (Mar 13, 2011)

May be we should start a "Race to sub-30 (BLD average)".

I am not mean, I am just amazed by the difficulty level you choose.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 13, 2011)

Micael said:


> May be we should start a "Race to sub-30 (BLD average)".
> 
> I am not mean, I am just amazed by the difficulty level you choose.


 
And the race to sub 25 4x4. Odder, you are crazy.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 13, 2011)

how about race to sub 8


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

@antcuber check out my race to sub-8 thread he even stole my scrambles i think thats what he plans on doing


----------



## Carrot (Mar 13, 2011)

Micael said:


> May be we should start a "Race to sub-30 (BLD average)".
> 
> I am not mean, I am just amazed by the difficulty level you choose.


 
ohh.. but If I had said sub 4 I would have been out of the competition instantly...
if I said 3.71 it would have taken me a bit more time, but it would definitely not be hard
if I said 3.5 people say that I am crazy, but the fact that I already have 2 sub 3.5 avg12 recorded on cam made it less impressive for me to win this, as I know I can do sub 3.5
So I just chose 3 because it's a whole number  and because my goal for this year is to do an official sub 3.36 avg 

EDIT: 


jack3256 said:


> @antcuber check out my race to sub-8 thread he even stole my scrambles i think thats what he plans on doing


 
I didn't steal your scrambles, I got them fresh from QQtimer, so get your facts straight before you accuse someone for something they didn't do...


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll join, gtfo people saying it's too hard, this isn't anything like race to sub 25 444, and sub 30 bld a12s have been done. I average high 5-low 6, but I'm joining this anyway.
Maybe race to sub 3.5 average of 25 would've been better, and equally hard, but I'm not complaining.

Excuse any mistakes I'm on my phone.


----------



## paulangas (Mar 13, 2011)

avg:5.89
times:
5.68, 6.61, 4.66, 6.40, 5.15, 6.43, 6.31, 6.41, 5.21, 4.86, 7.38, 5.83
really bad avg, i want to do a sub 5 official avg


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 13, 2011)

I just started practicing again so I guess this isn't that bad. 

5.96, 6.03, 6.21, 5.19, (3.66), 4.66, (6.71), 5.77, 5.22, 5.83, 6.27, 5.61 = *5.68*


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

Odder said:


> I didn't steal your scrambles, I got them fresh from QQtimer, so get your facts straight before you accuse someone for something they didn't do...


 
Fair doos I;m tired and i just glanced at it they looked very similar that's all


----------



## Carrot (Mar 13, 2011)

result: *3.81*
times: 3.29, 3.89, 2.69, (2.40), 3.38, 4.85, 4.34, 2.84, 4.12, 4.50, (DNF), 4.17
comment: ohh crap, avg of first five is 3.12... I didn't even bother doing my first move on the eleventh scramble, it was just too hard for me >.<'


----------



## yomaster (Mar 15, 2011)

*ROUND ONE RESULTS*

*Average: 15.79*
_Best Time: 9.78
Worst Time: 24.03_
Individual Times:
1.	16.53	
2.	17.14	
3.	18.12	
4.	14.81 
5.	13.81 
6.	12.89 
7.	(24.03)
8.	15.89
9.	(9.78)
10.	14.38	
11.	19.97
12.	14.31	


Woohoo! This is my best Pyraminx average of 12!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 15, 2011)

yomaster said:


> [slow times for this thread]



Maybe join the race to sub 8...


----------



## Carrot (Mar 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Maybe join the race to sub 8...


 
He already did... but how long time can it take to get sub 8? 1 week? 2 weeks? (I actually just found that it took me 2 weeks from my first solve ever till I was sub 8)

EDIT: Who is baking a cake? =D


----------



## yomaster (Mar 16, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Maybe join the race to sub 8...


 
Blah blah blah! I was just looking for a Pyraminx "race to _x_". And I'm not slow, you're just crazily fast because you probably practice every minute of every day.


----------



## flee135 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I haven't touched my pyraminx for so long, but I just saw this, so maybe every now and then I'll just do an average.

Avg: 4.24
Times: 4.78, 4.16, 3.81, 4.46, 3.77, 4.87, 4.73, 4.01, (2.95), 4.70, (6.64), 3.08



Odder said:


> I didn't even bother doing my first move on the eleventh scramble, it was just too hard for me >.<'


 
Haha I agree


----------



## Carrot (Mar 18, 2011)

flee135 said:


> Yeah I haven't touched my pyraminx for so long, but I just saw this, so maybe every now and then I'll just do an average.
> 
> Avg: 4.24
> Times: 4.78, 4.16, *3.81, 4.46*, 3.77, 4.87, 4.73, 4.01, (2.95), 4.70, (6.64), 3.08



it looks like you haven't practised 1 look solves for a while =D


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2011)

What are you whinging about. I built a fairly easy V on no. 11 

6.44, 6.59, 5.81, 6.47, 6.72, 5.81, 8.11, *5.66, 6.06, 7.80, 6.46, 5.46 *= 6.38
Current and best a5 = 6.06, with a counting 6.06


----------



## Carrot (Mar 27, 2011)

results: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...EFvazJ2VUxXazZ3d00yZ2c&hl=en&authkey=CJic1ocP

*Scrambles (week #13, ending on sunday April 3):*
1. U L U L' R' U' R' L' R' U L r 
2. U L U R L B R B' L R B r 
3. U L R U B' L U' L' R' B R l b' u 
4. U L U L' U' B L B R' L' R l' r u 
5. U L U' L B' U B' R L' B L b' 
6. U L U L U' R U' R' L B U' l' r' b 
7. U L U B' L' B' R L B' U B' l r b' u 
8. U L U R U' L R' B L B' L r' b' 
9. U L U L B' U R' L' B' U' R' l' r' b 
10. U L U L R U L' B U L B' l' r' b' u' 
11. U L U R L B' R' B U' R B' l' b 
12. U L U L U' R U L' R U' R' l b 


Happy tetrahedroning


----------



## David0794 (Mar 27, 2011)

5.56, 5.92, 5.80, (4.58), 8.21, 5.69, 8.10, 4.95, 7.57, 4.90, (18.03), 5.73 = 6.24

lol @ no. 11...stupid pop with parity^^
oh i just realized that there is no 6 in the average


----------



## flee135 (Mar 27, 2011)

Odder said:


> it looks like you haven't practised 1 look solves for a while =D


 
Hmm I couldn't see any good solutions for the 4th scramble that are capable of being 1-look for me. Oh well. I do see the one for the third scramble though, but I don't remember if I did the same solution. 

anyway, next round.
Avg: 4.28
Time: 3.99, 4.39, 6.02, 3.83, (6.03), 3.89, 4.07, (2.97), 4.42, 4.39, 4.70, 3.15

My pyraminx doesn't turn like it used to


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Mar 27, 2011)

3.98, 4.39, 4.52, 4.52, (7.31), 5.01, 4.85, (3.49), 4.46, 4.31, 5.52, 3.98=4.55


----------



## nccube (Mar 27, 2011)

7.63, 6.31, 4.35, 7.78, 9.46, 7.52, 7.73, 6.42, 9.69, 9.67, 8.93, 6.69 = 7.81


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 28, 2011)

4.93, 5.80, 5.99, 4.02, 6.11, 4.85, 4.42, 3.95, (6.61), 6.36, 6.03, (3.56) = *5.24

*lol if only I was this good all the time. 4.43 average of 5 in there somewhere.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 28, 2011)

farf

4.39, 4.41, 6.07, 6.30, 5.32, 4.96, 4.85, 5.02, 4.15, 5.27, 3.80, 4.74 = 4.92


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 28, 2011)

These scrambles sucked.

7.90, 4.75, 6.34, 8.43, 5.71, 7.86, 6.88, 2.91, 8.15, 7.41, 8.25, 5.81
6.91 a12. 6.64 a5. 2.91 single :3


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 28, 2011)

(6.52), 11.52, 12.39, 10.33, 13.17, 12.52, 13.31, 8.69, 12.70, 7.37, (14.47), 11.37
Avg12 = 11.34

That was way worse than expected.
(If I'm too slow and should go to the other race, tell me.)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 28, 2011)

9.85, 8.12, 8.33, 7.90, 8.90, (12.00), 8.32, (6.15), 7.80, 8.36, 8.75, 6.43 = *8.27*
Pretty normal..


----------



## Carrot (Mar 30, 2011)

avg: 3.87
times: 3.58, 3.45, 3.57, 3.81, (5.21), 3.98, 3.98, 3.56, 5.11, 4.10, 3.54, (3.10)

comment: WTF!?!? why is no one (except of the chipmunk) whining about the scrambles? xD


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 30, 2011)

Odder said:


> comment: WTF!?!? why is no one (except of the chipmunk) whining about the scrambles? xD


 
Comment: WTF?!?! Why is nobody (except the chipmunk) getting fast times on the 8th scramble. 7 moves plus tips. L' B' U L U L' B. Executed differently obviously. xD


----------



## cubefan4848 (Mar 30, 2011)

avg: 5.04
times: 4.83, 4.73, (6.27), 5.28, 4.80, 4.69, 5.07, 5.89, 5.08, 4.63, 5.10, (4.54)

The scrambles weren't that bad


----------



## flee135 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Comment: WTF?!?! Why is nobody (except the chipmunk) getting fast times on the 8th scramble. 7 moves plus tips. L' B' U L U L' B. Executed differently obviously. xD


 
Ermm yeah I got sub-3 as well, so I'm assuming I solved it like that too.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 31, 2011)

cubefan4848 said:


> avg: 5.04
> times: 4.83, 4.73, (6.27), 5.28, 4.80, 4.69, 5.07, 5.89, 5.08, 4.63, 5.10, (4.54)
> 
> The scrambles weren't that bad


... I do not agree with you ...


----------



## oranjules (Mar 31, 2011)

5.44, 5.22, 6.34+, (8.67), 5.68, 6.38, 6.45, 6.88, (4.67), 6.11, 5.62, 7.12 = 6.12


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 2, 2011)

*Week 13: LouisCormier - 10.36*
Statistics for 04-02-2011 08:45:37

Average: 10.36
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 8.54
Worst Time: 12.24
Individual Times:
11.84, 10.92, 8.58, (8.54), 10.29, 9.21, 9.88, 9.65, 11.72, (12.24), 12.02, 9.53

So bad!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2011)

Practice is working Odder  (he just got 2.36 in comp) Congrats.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 4, 2011)

results: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...EFvazJ2VUxXazZ3d00yZ2c&hl=en&authkey=CJic1ocP

*Scrambles (week #14, ending on sunday April 10):*

1. U L U R U L' B R U' L' B l' u 
2. U L U R' U L' U R' L' R' U' l' b 
3. U L U L R' L' B' U' L U' B l r' b 
4. U L U L' R' L U B' L B' R' l r 
5. U L U R' B R U' B' R' U R' r' b 
6. U L U' L R' L' B' R L' R' L' b' u' 
7. U L U L' R' U' L B L' U' B l' r' b 
8. U L R U' L' B L' U L' B U r' b u' 
9. U L U' L B L U L' U' B U' b' 
10. U L U B' U B R' B U' R L' b' 
11. U L U' B' L' B' U R' L' B U l r b' 
12. U L U B' U L B' L U' R L' l r b u 


Happy tetrahedroning


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 4, 2011)

*Week 14:*

12.03, 11.26, 12.20, 11.19, (8.67), 12.59, 12.40, 11.56+, 14.05, 12.82, 10.49, (15.94) = *12.06*

Maybe I'll be doing 17 solves a week now.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 4, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Maybe I'll be doing 17 solves a week now.


 

Good luck on sub 3


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Good luck on sub 3


I'm so close I can taste it.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 4, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I'm so close I can taste it.


 you can divide your average by 4 and still not be sub3


----------



## Shortey (Apr 4, 2011)

Odder said:


> you can divide your average by 4 and still not be sub3


 
So? Just because you're fast, doesn't mean everyone should be. It's kinda annoying.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 4, 2011)

Shortey said:


> So? Just because you're fast, doesn't mean everyone should be. It's kinda annoying.


 
awww  but I like to have some competition.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 4, 2011)

4.68, 4.90, 5.90, 5.43, 5.69, 5.60, (5.90), 5.65, 4.84, (3.65), 4.84, 5.40= 5.29

That was big time fail


----------



## oranjules (Apr 4, 2011)

4.67 4.44 5.26 (4.06) 5.41 5.08 6.47 5.62 6.21 6.66 5.36 (7.12) = 5.52
better


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 5, 2011)

4.90, 4.30, 6.42, 4.67, 4.24, 5.05, 3.85, 4.76, 4.94, 4.30, 4.96, 6.12 = *4.82

*Woooooo! Sub 5. Very lucky but still sub 5. 

lol with one 3 and a counting 6


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 6, 2011)

Week 14
10.06, 9.08, 7.25, 8.70, 9.25, 7.39, 10.17, 8.31, 7.48, 5.46, 10.22, 8.93 = *8.66*
3 10s


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 6, 2011)

9.44, 7.50, 10.23, (11.44), 7.99, 11.05, 11.13, 7.63, 9.18, 8.65, (7.24), 11.42 = 9.42

Too much 11's.


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, my pc lag'd.


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Apr 7, 2011)

avg12: 3.98
(4.62), 4.03, 3.97, 4.61, 2.69, 4.16, 4.58, 4.19, 3.85, (2.32), 3.73, 3.95


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 9, 2011)

*Week 14: LouisCormier- 10.37*
Statistics for 04-08-2011 21:07:30

Average: 10.37
Standard Deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 7.14
Worst Time: 24.85
Individual Times:
12.34, 9.55, 10.70, 8.96, (24.85), 8.48, 15.83, 9.21, 11.24, (7.14), 7.30, 10.10

Fail, 24.85 was my first pop on pyraminx


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Week 14 (round 3)*

*18.01*

15.02 15.88 (26.55) 22.08 21.53 14.46 16.11 19.84 19.52 (9.97) 17.03 18.61

hahah Standard deviation: 4.11 thats horrible! but anyway this was ok not my best which is like 13. Can you believe the first 5 solves are actually still sub 20!


----------



## flee135 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Week #14:*

Average: 5.07
4.60, 4.49, (7.78), 6.57, (3.87), 5.93, 5.38, 4.48, 5.55, 4.69, 4.31, 4.74


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 10, 2011)

7.55
8.08, *7.08, 7.86, 5.84, (4.71), 6.58*, 8.46, 7.58, 8.84, 7.63, (9.61), 7.56

bold is 6.50 average of 5

both pbs i think


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 12, 2011)

When is the next race


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea. It doesn't say. BAD ODDER.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 13, 2011)

round 14 average of 5 18.33
15.42, 25.07, 15.35, 21.01, 21.25, 17.20, 20.96, 15.99, 25.79, 12.59, 10.73, 18.45


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

4.96, 6.40, 7.09, 5.06, 3.99, 7.33, 7.65, 3.96, 5.40, 4.03, 5.11, 7.36 = 5.67
4.85 best average of 5.
Odder! Next round now!


----------

